# leash training



## kurtle55 (Jan 31, 2009)

does leash trained mean it walks you or you walk it?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 31, 2009)

Both. We only use a leash in public, mostly just in case they get startled and decide to run off (it's never happened). And so people feel safer because they're "restrained".


----------



## ptviperz (Feb 2, 2009)

I think leash trained means your tegu isn't doing constant death rolls whilst you are trying to potty train him ;-)

My Teg goes where he wants to go.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 2, 2009)

Younger ones will probably do death rolls until he's pooped. Our adults never did.


----------



## BrunswickBoas (Feb 2, 2009)

How old do they have to be to start leash training? Thanks


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Ours were adults and we didn't have much resistance. For a juvi I'd guess whenever you feel you can hold them well enough to get the harness on. It won't be easy and you don't want to loose their trust.


----------



## Schnab (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeh, trying to leash train a juvie just dosen't sound too promising. That's why I'm gonna wait a lil bit.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

Schnab said:


> Yeh, trying to leash train a juvie just dosen't sound too promising. That's why I'm gonna wait a lil bit.


He gotta learn sometime!


----------



## ptviperz (Feb 3, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Schnab said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh, trying to leash train a juvie just dosen't sound too promising. That's why I'm gonna wait a lil bit.
> ...



I'd start as soon as you can get the harness on him......make sure he's close to some 'cover'. I think they freak out because they feel exposed and vulnerable if they are in a wide open yard.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

ptviperz said:


> I'd start as soon as you can get the harness on him......make sure he's close to some 'cover'. I think they freak out because they feel exposed and vulnerable if they are in a wide open yard.



WHOA!! Don't try it in the yard! Try in his enclosure or in a Tegu proof room (bathroom). For a few minutes only, just get him used to it being on and learn it's not bad. Taking a young Tegu outside (who's never been outside) is a sure way to get him to freak out.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 3, 2009)

no joke. Mine FLIPED when i took him out for the first time with his leash. lucikly the leash was on well because he bolted the first time he even heard a noise. so if the leash isnt on well you may have a running panicked tegu on your hands


----------



## nivek5225 (Feb 3, 2009)

I would love to see a vid of someone with their tegu on a leash... Especially one of your blues Dave!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

nivek5225 said:


> I would love to see a vid of someone with their tegu on a leash... Especially one of your blues Dave!!!


It's a little cold and snowing outside! And they're sleeping alot lately.


----------



## shabazz (Feb 3, 2009)

when i took my male out side he filped out ran and tryed to bite me i got him and took him in the house and he was fine. i never took him outside again. so is this the way hes going to act again being that that was last summer and hes almost a year older?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 3, 2009)

shabazz said:


> when i took my male out side he filped out ran and tryed to bite me i got him and took him in the house and he was fine. i never took him outside again. so is this the way hes going to act again being that that was last summer and hes almost a year older?


The B&W you bought from us did the same thing when we brought him out at about 2 months old in a container. He acted like he was on fire!!! A year later he was alot bigger and more curious than fearful. We still used a leash since he had only been out once before. Use the leash just in case he gets startled and bolts! Our adults have never had that problem but they were 3 or older. I have no idea if they had ever been outside before.


----------



## kjphoto04 (Feb 23, 2009)

What kind of harness is good. Pictures or a link would be great!


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

We buy these at our local pet store for twice as much! 

http://www.reptilesupply.com/product.php?products_id=1709


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 23, 2009)

Can't you just use a dog harness? They sale small ones and ones for toy dogs at wallmart.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 23, 2009)

I tried one of those and for most lizards work well,(not great) I made my own harness from basically 2 of those. Kinda tricky but i use the leg straps for both front and back legs. My Tegu was a master at finding a way to escape from just the single front leg pair. I am still not sure why he/she cant or does not try to escape from the double set i use at this time. What i did was the front set goes on as normally would around the front legs, Then i put on the back ones as if thay to were front legs, I have a small string that is tied to the top (tegus back) of each harness tying them together. loose enough to get a finger between the lizards back and string. I am not sure exactly why it works so well and the tegu seems comfortable and walks around just fine. probably sounds more gody then it is but i works. Also the leash part that you hold is cut off on the back set. Another thing is to that my tegu is almost 3 feet long and around 4 inches wide so its not a little guy anymore.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> I tried one of those and for most lizards work well,(not great) I made my own harness from basically 2 of those. Kinda tricky but i use the leg straps for both front and back legs. My Tegu was a master at finding a way to escape from just the single front leg pair. I am still not sure why he/she cant or does not try to escape from the double set i use at this time. What i did was the front set goes on as normally would around the front legs, Then i put on the back ones as if thay to were front legs, I have a small string that is tied to the top (tegus back) of each harness tying them together. loose enough to get a finger between the lizards back and string. I am not sure exactly why it works so well and the tegu seems comfortable and walks around just fine. probably sounds more gody then it is but i works. Also the leash part that you hold is cut off on the back set. Another thing is to that my tegu is almost 3 feet long and around 4 inches wide so its not a little guy anymore.


PICS???!!!


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 23, 2009)

Yeah pics would be good. Hey, Dave I saw a picture of your son walking one of your blues on a leash. Did you use of the leashes from that link?


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 23, 2009)

LouDog760 said:


> Yeah pics would be good. Hey, Dave I saw a picture of your son walking one of your blues on a leash. Did you use of the leashes from that link?


Yes. We only use the leashes when we take them in public (except for the new mini-Blue). They're good about not running away.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, my friend wants to get one.


----------

